# 95 Altima SE periodically not starting - help!



## likemycar (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife's 95 Nissan Altima is sometimes having problems starting. It has happened 3 times in the past month. Right now it is sitting in the shop after being towed there last night but started just fine for them. No codes showed.

This is all I can say about it:

No turn over at all.
You can hear the click after turning the key and wires moving under the hood. Guy at shop says this means the starter relay is working fine.
No whining.
No high pitched noise.
Lights do not dim when attempting to start.


STARTER REPLACED LAST WEEK.
Battery is good. Lights come on, radio works. Nothing dim.
Alternator replaced in April.
Plugs and wires 3 weeks old.

I posted something else about some acceleration issues on 9/7/07 and here is the link. I don't know if there is any correlation between that and this. After putting in the plugs and wires it ended up improving, but not totally.

http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/137549-95-altima-se-cold-acceleration-problems.html

Also, the guy at the shop says there is a slight knock in the engine due to a misfire.

PLEASE HELP. We need to rely on this dang car!


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe is the switch. ;you have to go under the car drop the starter and check the cable going to the solenoid,[NOT THE 4 GAUGE POS + ] ASK TO YOUR wife turn the switch complete to start [acc] the cable most get[+],and then when she release the pression in the switch; disappear the[+].


----------



## sonomonkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I have this EXACT problem in my '97 Altima. At first I thought it was the clutch interlock switch, and I used to stomp the pedal a few times. Then I realized I can hear the solenoid clicking when the clutch is in, and it doesn't click when the clutch is out, so that's not it (same as your case, yes?) 

My starter is less than a year old. It sounds like the problem is likely the starter power contact or wire, since the solenoid is working. Next time I'm under the car I'm going to check and clean the connector and check the voltage to the starter while jiggling the wires a bit. 

Let us know if you solve this. Intermittent problems are the worst.


----------



## sonomonkey (Jan 14, 2008)

*Solved (in my case)*

With EXACTLY the same symptoms as you, I was able to determine that it was the starter solenoid contacts. They were burned. Since the starter (and solenoid) were only 11 months old and never sounded quite the same as the original, I think they were bad from the start. I replaced the whole starter (and solenoid) again and I've had no problems since. This one sounds like the original when starting, too.

I bought an Autolite reman with a lifetime warranty this time.


----------

